# Surf Reports



## Tightlines1984 (Mar 28, 2014)

Cooooommmeeee oooonnnnnn....Somebody played hookey today from work and knows what’s up. Please!!!! I know lm not the only one feening for an update. Just give me a bait activity report. That’s enough to give me my fix!


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

Mullet aren't thick, yet. Balls of button 'shad' (menhaden) are gettin blown up. Didn't notice any glass minnows. Maybe a small shrimp or 2. But, my vision is mediocre. It's early still, April. Action will heat up quickly with fast rising temperatures. Water was best on Follets Isle with incoming tide yesterday afternoon...


----------



## Saltwater Addiction (Sep 2, 2009)

Hit SS Weds late afternoon. Walked into water that was very flat, really clear and full of bait. Big schools of mullet running and large balls (20 yards) of glass minnows coming through. Jacks and macks were busting bait all over the place. I had two times where trout came through. First time caught 3 within 15 minutes, then an hour with nothing, then caught 2 in 2 casts. Hooked up to a jack for awhile then it busted me off. Conditions looked perfect and the water was comfortable wet wading.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Very nice report, thx!!! Be down there next week...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Schools of Tarpon reported @ Mitchells cut in Sargent. On my way!


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

What were you throwing? I'll be down there Friday afternoon so I am sure it will look like chocolate milk by then. LOL.


----------



## Saltwater Addiction (Sep 2, 2009)

I tossed a topwater for awhile but didn't get a bump. Put on shrimp and caught the first 3 pretty quick. Bait started busting up on the outside sandbar, so I put back on the topwater for another 30 minutes without a bump. Went back to shrimp and caught 2 more trout, busted up numerous times on big mack attacks and hooked what I think was a jack.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

allow me to begin my "start of the surf season" regimen......


----------



## Notenoughtime (Mar 7, 2011)

Left the office at 3, got to SS access 1 at 4 and the wind was already back at the South at 15-20. She really doesn't give us huge windows does she?

I figure for you guys who were planning on tomorrow morning might be a little disappointed but maybe it will lay back down overnight. Water is still in fine shape but the rollers are just big enough to be a pain. Caught one undersize smack on a gold spoon.

I'm gonna head over to the jetty and see if I can catch a few more smacks.

Oh and there is a 25" fatty speck laying untouched on the beach.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

mccain said:


> allow me to begin my "start of the surf season" regimen......


Lol


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

steve holchak said:


> Schools of Tarpon reported @ Mitchells cut in Sargent. On my way!


any update on that?


----------

